# Thermostat reccomendations



## SunnyCoastMorelia (Sep 13, 2017)

Looking into buying a dimming thermostat as these are required for running heat bulbs (correct me if I am wrong). What brands/models do you recommend? I was looking at the "b1 microclimate" from urs.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 13, 2017)

You don't need dimming for globes but they will help the globes last longer than with on/off.
I use habistat or microclimate. You will get every suggestion under the sun on here from a $10 Chinese special up to the best most accurate available. I prefer to go reliable and reasonable price.


----------



## MANNING (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm using a couple different types but I must say the istat-pulse plus is one of the better ones that I've used. It's a thermostat, thermometer, hygrometer and barometer all in one with a digital display. It's able to work in on/off, pulse, dimmer or cooling modes and has a few other fancy features like hourly temp settings and high/ low warnings. Prices definetely vary between sellers and they do make a compact version( haven't tried one tho). In my opinion it was worth the money and ill be buying more when money permits. Worth having a look at


----------



## MDPython (Sep 24, 2017)

I am using a b1 micro they are good but have just purchased a istat compact and extremely happy with it lots of features. Will be looking into a plus version next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck (Oct 2, 2017)

Really depends on what you want to do with it. If it's just a single tank to heat, for example, a snake, then the B1 is nice. I have 2 tanks to heat for a snake and a bearded dragon plus lots of lights for the dragon and I have the MICROclimate Prime 2 which allows me to monitor and heat up to 3 separate tanks (or 2 and lights) all with the one thermostat. They can be set to dimming, PP or On/Off and they have the added advantage of a ramp time option, so you can slowly increase your temperature over a few hours like... the environment. They also have data logging. It's a bit more expensive (I bought mine from the UK and changed the plugs cos it was cheaper) but probably one of the best I've found for multi-tank logistics.


----------

